# td cross and sons 18 teeth freewheel.125 bearing



## gtflyte (Feb 7, 2015)

Need assistance on how many bearing should be used for reassembly.I counted 46 but dont think thats enough.




47 in the pic



Thanks GT


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 12, 2015)

I was always taught to fill with as many as would fit and then remove 1
so they move freely. Also just use a light film of grease for assembly and then lubricate
 with lightweight oil (3 speed oil).


----------

